# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  بهترین راه برای اونایی که هیچی نخوندن برای همیشه

## matrooke

سلام دوستان
امیدوارم درسا به کام و حال یَک یَکتون خوب باشه :Yahoo (4): 
یه چند ماهی میشه تاپیک نزدم و قصد هم نداشتم چون تقریبا همه حرفایی ک تو ذهنم بودو زدم تو تایپک های قبلی(توی امضام هست)
این تاپیک فقط برای یک گروه خاصیه که  "تا الان هیچ نخونده"یا "اصلن از برنامه ی ازمونش بهره نبردند"
پس تاکید میکنم اونایی که خوندن تا الان حتی به طور متوسط به همون راه قبلی یعنی ازمون دادن ادامه بدند و اصلا خارج نشن.
خب برم سر اصل مطلب.
اولین ازمون پیش ۲ چند روزه دیگس طبیعتا شمایی که این تاپیکو دنبال میکنید هیچی حالیتون نیست یا کلی عقبید
حتما این نگرانی رو دارید پایه رو چه کار کنم؟این همه درسی که تو این مدت باید میخوندم و نخوندم رو چ کنم؟اصلا درسای پیش ۲ و باقی پایه چی؟
خب باید اینجا یک راهه عاقلانه رو برید که علاوه بر حجم منطقی، بخش قابل توجهی از کنکور رو در بر بگیره
من که کنکور رو همین امسال(۹۶) دادم و این راه رو رفتم با قطعیت بهتون میگم بخش اعظم کنکور رو بخش هایی در بر میگیره که اگر راه خاصشون رو برید "حتما" درصد اون بخش رو میگیرید.انقدر درگیر این حاشیه ها شدین که خودتون کنکور رو سخت کردید و نمیتونید اون راه های رو که جلو چشمتونه رو ببینید (این حرفو فقط بعصیا که گذروندن میفهمن).کنکور خیلی ساده تر از قلم چی و... هاست.البته قلم چی رو رد نمیکنم.
خب راهی که مد نطرمه اینه که منبع اصلیتون بشه کتاب های خط ویژه گاج
اونایی که تاپیک های قبلیم رو خوندن میدونن که من درصد ریاضیم رو مدیون ب همین خط ویژم تا حدودی
کتاب های واقعا عالی ای هستن.شاید بگید توی بازار فلان کتاب بهتره یا نه.خب من نمیدونم :Yahoo (21):  من چیزایی که دیدمو میگمتون و اینارو دیدم.حرف الکی نمیزنم که.اقواممون هم که توی گاج نیست که بخوام تبلیع کنم :-|
اول دلایلم رو برای این کار بهتون میگم بعد توصیح میدم برنامه رو.
خب شما میتونید همینطوری سرگردون بین کتاب های حجیم غلط بخورید و یک ماه مونده به کنکور هم جمع بندی بخرید و نه اون کتابا رو بخونید و از جمع بندی ها استفاده کامل رو ببرید.یعنی ضرر اندر ضرر
خب پس چرا نیایم از همین الان کتاب هایی که اسمشون جمع بندیه اما فرارتر از اونن رو به صورت عالی نخونیم؟؟راهی که مطمعنی اگه بری حتما منفعت داره و ریسکی توش نیست.
اگر چند بار همین جمعبندی هارو بخونید حتی ازونایی که کتاب های حجیم رو خوندن هم میتونید بزنید جلو.
دیدم که میگم.
کتاب های خط ویژه رو اونایی که خوندن میدونن چقد عالی تالیف شده.
خب دیگه این همه حرف زدم هنوز شروع نکردم به حرف اصلی.
اول میام دونه دونه کتاب های گاج رو توصیح میدم بعد اخر یک برنامه ی پیشنهادی بهتون میگم.
ادبیات:چیزی که همین امروز صبح دیدم...واقعا خوب بود.فقط اینکه برای لغت و تاریخ اول از نشر الگو یا مهر و ماه بخونید بعد از خط ویژه. که شما کامل خونده باشید هر چند همون خط ویژه هم کافیه.بقیه ی موارد رو از خوده کتاب بخونید
عربی:اون چند صفحه ای که من ازش دیدم خوب بود.شما میتونید اموزش رو ازین کتاب ببینید و مهارت نسبی رو کسب کنید و بعد از اینکه عمومی ها خونده شد کنکور های سایر رشته ها عمومی هاشو بزنید.که واقعا این کار خیلی خیلی خیلی مهمه .حتما به مقدار کافی حل کنید
دینی :Yahoo (94): نیش عالیه.اما از الان شروع نکنید و متن کتاب رو کامل بخونید.ماه اخر برید سراغ این کتاب.
زبان:همه چیش خوبه اما لغات رو فعلا که وقت هست از یک منبع کاملتر بخونید و برای تست بیشتر گرامر یا لغت از منبع اصلیتون استفاده کنید.
ریاضی و فیزیک:جفتشون تقریبا مثل همن و واقعا عالین.اگر چند بار خوب بخونید با پاسخ هاش و نکته هایی که میگه رو توی کنکور "جدا" میگم میتونید توی کنکور به درصدهایی برسید ک فکرشم نمیکنید...این دو کتاب میتونه به عنوان تنها منبعتون باشه...
زیست: اینم باز کتاب خوبیه.یک فصلش رو ببیند تا حرف من رو بفهمید.اما زیست چون خیلی مهمه همون روشی که توی تاپیک های قبلی گفتم رو انجام بدید و در اخر این کتاب رو بخونید واقعا تاثیرشو توی کنکورتون میبینید.یعنی حتما متن خوده کتابو بخونید بعد این کتاب

شیمی:مفاهیم مثل همون چیزی ک گفتم در مورد زیست.اما مسایل .خب مسایل شیمی سختن و تمرین زیاد میخواد و منطق میگه با توجه به وقت برای مسایل شیمی مثل همون چیزی که در مورد ریاصی و فیزیک گفتم انجام بدید.
 در اخر این کارتون ک تموم شد حتما دانسته هاتون رو توی چند ازمون به چالش بکشونید.
و اینکه اگه جایی حس کردید مفهوم مشکل دارید حتما از درسنامه های کامل تر استفاده کنید و بعد برای تست ازین کتاب ها استفاده کنید.
ببینید حجم این کتاب ها کم نیست اما از بقیه کتاب های کمتره پس به یک بار خوندن نباید اکتفا کنید چون حجم کم شده باید دیگه این کتابارو خوبه خوووووب بخونید که ان شالله حتما نتیجه بگیرید...
این پایین هم یکی از متن هایی که برای یکی از دانش اموزام! نوشتم.
http://uupload.ir/files/a4x8_img_20180208_015108_470.jpg
هر جا سوال بپرسید جوابتونو میدم.
اما بهتره که همین تاپیک بپرسیو ک بقیه هم ببینن.
ان شالله ب اندازه تلاشتون موفق باشید
در پناه حق

----------


## Sh_1998

سلام شبتون بخیر.. یه سوال داشتم تو دوتا تاپیک دیگه هم پرسیدم کسی جواب نداد :Yahoo (2): 
..راستش من شیمی سال سومو تازه شروع کردم..خب همه میگن برو فیل بخون جمع بندیو فلان اما من اصلااا نمیتونم اینجوری بخونم..کتاب خیلی سبز رو دارم از روی اون میخونم تستاشم نمیتونم یکی درمیون بزنم باید همشو بزنمبنظرتون اگ هر روز یه ساعت یا یه ساعتونیم تو برنامم باشه تو مدت 50 روز نمیتونم تمومش کنم درصورتی ک همه تستاشو بزنم کلا؟؟


و همینطور فیزیک برای پایه خیلی سبز دارم و برای پیش نشرالگو..بازم مثل شیمی وسواس دارم باید تک تک تستارو بزنم..بنظرتون تو حدود 60 یا 50 روز اگ هر روز تو برنامم باشن میتونم فیزیک پایه رو تموم کنم؟با پیش مشکل چندانی ندارم مشکل اصلیم پایست ک باید تا 7 بهمن تمومش کنم
؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## matrooke

> سلام شبتون بخیر.. یه سوال داشتم تو دوتا تاپیک دیگه هم پرسیدم کسی جواب نداد
> ..راستش من شیمی سال سومو تازه شروع کردم..خب همه میگن برو فیل بخون جمع بندیو فلان اما من اصلااا نمیتونم اینجوری بخونم..کتاب خیلی سبز رو دارم از روی اون میخونم تستاشم نمیتونم یکی درمیون بزنم باید همشو بزنمبنظرتون اگ هر روز یه ساعت یا یه ساعتونیم تو برنامم باشه تو مدت 50 روز نمیتونم تمومش کنم درصورتی ک همه تستاشو بزنم کلا؟؟
> 
> 
> و همینطور فیزیک برای پایه خیلی سبز دارم و برای پیش نشرالگو..بازم مثل شیمی وسواس دارم باید تک تک تستارو بزنم..بنظرتون تو حدود 60 یا 50 روز اگ هر روز تو برنامم باشن میتونم فیزیک پایه رو تموم کنم؟با پیش مشکل چندانی ندارم مشکل اصلیم پایست ک باید تا 7 بهمن تمومش کنم
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟


سلام نصف شب بخیر
والا خیلی سواله عجیبی پرسیدید.
۵۰ روزه و کلی اتفاق.۵۰روزه و کلی حس و حال
اصلا ازین سوال دنباله چی هستید از من ؟یک اره یا نه؟خب اگر بگم نه شما چی کار میکنی؟اگر بگم اره چی؟
من ک نمیدونم سرعتتون چطوره
باید منطقی برخورد کنید.
میگید دلتون نمیتد تستارو بزارید. پس از همین فردا شروع کنید.اما خب مجبورید از بعصی چیزای دبگه کم کنید تا ب این دو سه تا ک گفتید برسید.
اگه سرعت خوبی داشته باشید می رسید.
تایید یا رد نکردم راهتون رو.سوال رو جواب دادم.
موفق باشید

----------


## mojaweb

سلام دوست عزیز. من ترم اول فقط رسیدم پیش1 رو بخونم و الان کل پایه مونده با پیش2 که البته پیش1 هم نیاز به تکمیل داره... بنظرتون  از الان مطابق  ازمون های قلم چی  پیش برم و در کنارش 
جبرانی داشته باشم ؟که بنظرم سخته  ولی خود ازمون دادنم خیلی کمکم میکنه....یا  وقت باقی رو کل پایه یخونم و تو ازمونهای نوروز قلم چی برم و بعد پیش و جامع....خیلی ممنونم از تون

----------


## Ali-kaqaz-1997

> سلام شبتون بخیر.. یه سوال داشتم تو دوتا تاپیک دیگه هم پرسیدم کسی جواب نداد
> ..راستش من شیمی سال سومو تازه شروع کردم..خب همه میگن برو فیل بخون جمع بندیو فلان اما من اصلااا نمیتونم اینجوری بخونم..کتاب خیلی سبز رو دارم از روی اون میخونم تستاشم نمیتونم یکی درمیون بزنم باید همشو بزنمبنظرتون اگ هر روز یه ساعت یا یه ساعتونیم تو برنامم باشه تو مدت 50 روز نمیتونم تمومش کنم درصورتی ک همه تستاشو بزنم کلا؟؟
> 
> 
> و همینطور فیزیک برای پایه خیلی سبز دارم و برای پیش نشرالگو..بازم مثل شیمی وسواس دارم باید تک تک تستارو بزنم..بنظرتون تو حدود 60 یا 50 روز اگ هر روز تو برنامم باشن میتونم فیزیک پایه رو تموم کنم؟با پیش مشکل چندانی ندارم مشکل اصلیم پایست ک باید تا 7 بهمن تمومش کنم
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟


میگم شما خواب و خوراک نداریدا

----------


## matrooke

> سلام دوست عزیز. من ترم اول فقط رسیدم پیش1 رو بخونم و الان کل پایه مونده با پیش2 که البته پیش1 هم نیاز به تکمیل داره... بنظرتون  از الان مطابق  ازمون های قلم چی  پیش برم و در کنارش 
> جبرانی داشته باشم ؟که بنظرم سخته  ولی خود ازمون دادنم خیلی کمکم میکنه....یا  وقت باقی رو کل پایه یخونم و تو ازمونهای نوروز قلم چی برم و بعد پیش و جامع....خیلی ممنونم از تون


سلام
ادم بتونه خیلی شاهکار بکنه به همین ازمون ها برسه.چیز اضاف بخواید بیارید مجبورید از یه سری چیزا بزنید.
شما هر  کاری بکنید بالاخره یک چیزی میمونه دیگه.
پس بهتره برای اینکه از فواید ازمون دادن بی بهره نشید فعلا با ازمون ها خوب برید جلو.اون پایه رو با فشار زیاد!در عید بخونید
ولی شرط اینکه وضع خوبی داشته باشید اینه که حتما حتما این ازمون هارو کامل بخونید که دیگه چیزی نمونه بیاد روی حجم پایه های قبلی...

----------


## matrooke

> سلام دوست عزیز. من ترم اول فقط رسیدم پیش1 رو بخونم و الان کل پایه مونده با پیش2 که البته پیش1 هم نیاز به تکمیل داره... بنظرتون  از الان مطابق  ازمون های قلم چی  پیش برم و در کنارش 
> جبرانی داشته باشم ؟که بنظرم سخته  ولی خود ازمون دادنم خیلی کمکم میکنه....یا  وقت باقی رو کل پایه یخونم و تو ازمونهای نوروز قلم چی برم و بعد پیش و جامع....خیلی ممنونم از تون


سلام
شما هر کاری که کنید یه چیزی میمونه پس برای اینکه از فواید ازمو دادن بی بهره نمونید همین ازمون ها رو خوب بخونید و در نزدیکا عید به فشار زیاد! پایه رو بخونید
بالاخره این ازمون های پیشه رو هم پایه دارن از اونا عقب نمونبید
در صورتی میتونی که در وضع مناسبی قرار بگیرید که حتما این ازمون هارو خوب بخونید نه اینکه اضاف کنید به حجم قبلی...
موفق باشید

----------


## YasharUR

چشم بسته غیب گفتی!؟
اومدی اینهمه توضیح البته روتین دادی تا اخرش برسی به دانش اموزام!؟‌
یا شاید هم میخواستی توضیحاتت خفن باشه ولی روتین شد و بدون کاربرد اما در هر حال رسیدی به دانش اموزات! با یه علامت تعجب !
ببین رتبت خوب شده دمت هم گرم.ولی دلیل نیست بیای فاز مشاور زبده رو بگیری.برای همیشه !
چون تنها چیزی که کردی انجام یسری کارای روتین و اصول کلیه که همه میدونند هرچند همه عمل نمیکنند
و  با این فازت صرفا برا اون ادم  که از الان میخواد شروع کنه و اکثرا  احساساتی اند ضربه میزنی.هرچند به اخر متنت یعنی دانش اموزات میرسی!!
خط ویژه یکی از بهترین کتاب های  جمع بندی میتونه باشه ولی فقط تو دروس عمومی جواب میده .اونم نه کامل و نه برای درصد خوب
درسنامه  هاش خلاصه و یبس اند و این بازده رو میاره به شدت پایین.همون طور که تو  اول کتاب هم گفته برا کسیکه قبلا خونده.حتی با فاصله و نمیتونه تک منبع  باشه و صرفا یه منبع جمع بندیه
من خودم کسی ام که تازه شروع کردم و رتبه  خوبم میخوام و نمیخوام بگم که اقا از الان نمیشه.میشه ولی باید جر  بخوری.هیچ اسانسوری وجود نداره.هیچ پروژه ای هیچ کم کردن حجمی اونم به مقداری که  میگی به هیچ کسی  کمک نمیکنه و فقط یه ابله میتونه انتظار داشته باشه میتونه با این حرفا و  حتی کتابا  و استراتژی های پوچ میتونه به یکی از تیر یا مهر شروع کرده تو  ۱۴۰ روز برسه .میشه تا یه حدی تست ها رو کم کرد میشه از منابع اصولی تر و  خاص تری استفاده کرد میشه از رو این زد داد به یه چیز دیگه ولی دیگه نمیشه  با منبع جمع بندی نتیجه گرفت.طبیعتا میشه ولی در حد و اندازه خودش نه درصدی  که اگر خودمون ببینیم هم تعجب کنیم !!همین زدن از تست ها تا یه حدی هم که  گفتم هم مسلما باعث افت نتیجه میشه همونطور که هر ادم عاقلی میدونه
ساقی  همه موسسات و همه  اوناییکه به طزیق میخوانند بگن اقا راحتته ما برنامه میدیم  با ۶-۸ ساعت درسا رو دو-چهار بار میبندی و کلا هر حرفی که نشون نده چه  میزان باید جر بخورید (۱۳-۱۶ ساعت با توجه ضریب هوشی و پایه) یکیه.اینا یه  مدل چیز بهشون میدن که تو ظاهر اینا رو موجه نشون میده در حالی که حرفاشون  هیچ کمکی بهتون نمیکنه و فقط به جیب اونا پول اضافه میکنه.این پول از ۱۰۰  تومن از دانشجوی چووس ترمی هست تا میلیونی برای مشاورای موسسات تا میلیاردی  برای صاحبای موسسات 
برای موفقیت در این ۱۴۰-۱۳۹-۱۳۸ روز که به همین  سرعتی که خوندی میاد پایین باید از وسط یه جهنم لعنتی رد بشی که علاوه بر  اتیش های خاص خودش گرد و خاک اوناییکه جلوت هستن هم تو چشمته
پ.ن:مخاطب عام
اون  دانشجوی ترمولک ترم اولی یا همون چووس ترمی که بیشتر رایجه میتونه مشاور  باشه.میتونه پول هم در بیاره چون به اعتقاد من اپدیت ترین مشاورا همین  دانشجو هایی اند که رتبه های خوبی اوردن 
به شرطی که طرف که با یه رتبه  خوب شده دکتر یا مهندس یه مملکت به قدری خودش رو تحقیر نکنه که به روش برخی  از موسسات تبلیغ و کار کنه.
یعنی اونقدری دانش اموز با علامت تعجب!  داشته باشه که بتونه کنار درساش به اندازه و دقیقا همون قدری که اول هماهنگ  شده کار کنه.علاوه بر حرفای روتین و اصول کلی یکم وقت بزاره بصورت خاص و  روی ویژگی های خاص همون شخص هم به اندازه کار کنه و روی اون برنامه بده نه  چیز از پیش تعیین شده و اگه چیز خاصی نداره برا ارائه بکشه بیرون  و در کل برخلاف اکثر مشاوره هایی که دانش اموز رو پول  میبینند و برا اینده اش دلسوز نیست (که باید باشند اصولا) چون تو یه رنج  سنی اند با هم رفیق شند 
پ.ن:مشاوره با خصوصیات بالا رو داشتم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## m a h n a z

> چشم بسته غیب گفتی!؟
> اومدی اینهمه توضیح البته روتین دادی تا اخرش برسی به دانش اموزام!؟‌
> یا شاید هم میخواستی توضیحاتت خفن باشه ولی روتین شد و بدون کاربرد اما در هر حال رسیدی به دانش اموزات! با یه علامت تعجب !
> ببین رتبت خوب شده دمت هم گرم.ولی دلیل نیست بیای فاز مشاور زبده رو بگیری.برای همیشه !
> چون تنها چیزی که کردی انجام یسری کارای روتین و اصول کلیه که همه میدونند هرچند همه عمل نمیکنند
> و  با این فازت صرفا برا اون ادم  که از الان میخواد شروع کنه و اکثرا  احساساتی اند ضربه میزنی.هرچند به اخر متنت یعنی دانش اموزات میرسی!!
> خط ویژه یکی از بهترین کتاب های  جمع بندی میتونه باشه ولی فقط تو دروس عمومی جواب میده .اونم نه کامل و نه برای درصد خوب
> درسنامه  هاش خلاصه و یبس اند و این بازده رو میاره به شدت پایین.همون طور که تو  اول کتاب هم گفته برا کسیکه قبلا خونده.حتی با فاصله و نمیتونه تک منبع  باشه و صرفا یه منبع جمع بندیه
> من خودم کسی ام که تازه شروع کردم و رتبه  خوبم میخوام و نمیخوام بگم که اقا از الان نمیشه.میشه ولی باید جر  بخوری.هیچ اسانسوری وجود نداره.هیچ پروژه ای هیچ کم کردن حجمی اونم به مقداری که  میگی به هیچ کسی  کمک نمیکنه و فقط یه ابله میتونه انتظار داشته باشه میتونه با این حرفا و  حتی کتابا  و استراتژی های پوچ میتونه به یکی از تیر یا مهر شروع کرده تو  ۱۴۰ روز برسه .میشه تا یه حدی تست ها رو کم کرد میشه از منابع اصولی تر و  خاص تری استفاده کرد میشه از رو این زد داد به یه چیز دیگه ولی دیگه نمیشه  با منبع جمع بندی نتیجه گرفت.طبیعتا میشه ولی در حد و اندازه خودش نه درصدی  که اگر خودمون ببینیم هم تعجب کنیم !!همین زدن از تست ها تا یه حدی هم که  گفتم هم مسلما باعث افت نتیجه میشه همونطور که هر ادم عاقلی میدونه
> ...


هر کسی که تا به حال کوچکترین حرفی چه در مقام مشاوره چه دلسوزی و کمک در مورد کنکور بهم زد
فقط زمینم زد
حتی دوستام :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## halsey

_با احترام.ولی فکر نکنم خط ویژه برای زیست و فیزیک حوب باشه.شخصا تعریف شیمی و ریاضیشو شنیدم..ولی ریاضیشم ک نگاه کردم خیلی خلاصه ان..کسی که ندونه چی ب چیه فایده نداره ولی عمومیاش و شیمیش خیلی خوبن_

----------


## jabbar

حسین صادقی
برای ریاضی از خط ویژه استفاده کرده و 45 زده فکر کنم یا 48.در پست های اولش هست.
و البته ایشون هم گفته میشد بیشتر زد با این کتاب
ولی ببینید تفاوت کجاست؟ ایشون قبل شروع هم ریاضی رو نوسانی میزده یعنی بعضی مباحث خوب و بعضی بد
دوست خوبمون یاشار خداییش خیلی خوب حرف زد دست خوبمون متروک هم همینطور
و به طرز عجیبی حرف هر دو عزیز کاملا درسته 
چون
بستگی به سطح شما داره .من در سال های پایه عین تراکتور ریاضی خوندم و اومدم سال کنکور خط ویژه کار کردم و یه درصد خفن زدم و اعلام میکنم که اقا من خط ویژه کار کردم.
ولی یکی دیگه میره میخونه هیچی نمیتونه بزنه .چون اصلا شاید وضعیت پایه خوبی نداره.من دوستی داشتم بیس های ریاضی رو نمیدونست و تو معادله درجه دو حتی مشکل داشت .دوستی هم داشتم به جای معلم درس میداد
هر دوشون خط ویژه گرفتند ولی درصدشون به اندازه فاصله من از آسمون فاصله داشت
خط ویژه کامل نیست 
ولی ناقص هم نیست
یه چیز بین ا بینی هست که واقعا برای جمع بندی هست و البته شخصی هم میتونه در سال کنکورش به علت خفن کار کردن در طول سال های پایه بخونه و نتیجه عالی بگیره چون پیش زمینه رو داره و فقط یاد اوری میکنه تیپ تست ها رو برای خودش
اینم نظر من بود 
به طور خلاصه میشه گفت: هر کسی بر حسب توانایی خودش و پایه درسی خودش بهتره تصمیم بگیره برای منبع
چون واقعا نمیشه همه خط ویژه بخونند و درصد بالا بزنند.چون واقعا وضعیت درسی همه مثل هم نیست

----------


## echo

عجب :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Sh_1998

> میگم شما خواب و خوراک نداریدا


نه ندارم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## echo

> سلام دوستان
> امیدوارم درسا به کام و حال یَک یَکتون خوب باشه
> یه چند ماهی میشه تاپیک نزدم و قصد هم نداشتم چون تقریبا همه حرفایی ک تو ذهنم بودو زدم تو تایپک های قبلی(توی امضام هست)
> این تاپیک فقط برای یک گروه خاصیه که  "تا الان هیچ نخونده"یا "اصلن از برنامه ی ازمونش بهره نبردند"
> پس تاکید میکنم اونایی که خوندن تا الان حتی به طور متوسط به همون راه قبلی یعنی ازمون دادن ادامه بدند و اصلا خارج نشن.
> خب برم سر اصل مطلب.
> اولین ازمون پیش ۲ چند روزه دیگس طبیعتا شمایی که این تاپیکو دنبال میکنید هیچی حالیتون نیست یا کلی عقبید
> حتما این نگرانی رو دارید پایه رو چه کار کنم؟این همه درسی که تو این مدت باید میخوندم و نخوندم رو چ کنم؟اصلا درسای پیش ۲ و باقی پایه چی؟
> خب باید اینجا یک راهه عاقلانه رو برید که علاوه بر حجم منطقی، بخش قابل توجهی از کنکور رو در بر بگیره
> ...


الآن من یک سوالی واسم پیش اومد...شما که انقدر کیلویی ورداشتی گفتی خب خط ویژه بخونین ( بدون توجه به اینکه هرکی بهتره منبع مناسب خودشو بخونه ) , اصن به این موضوع دقت کردین که مثلا خط ویژه زیست پیشش هنوز منتشر نشده ؟ یا به این موضوع که واسه دینی انقدری وقت هست که از الآن جمع بندی نخونن؟
یه فرقی هست بین این که کسی اینجا سوال میپرسه و شما راهنمایی میکنی و نظر میدی , با این که بدون هیچ مدرک مشاوره ای یا حتی بدون رتبه برتر بودن ! بیای واسه خودت یه پست بزنی اونم واسه کسایی که هنوز شروع نکردن و به اندازه کافی آسیب پذیرن , اونم به اشتباه راهنمایی کنی !

----------


## Gladiolus

دوستان خط ویژه ریاضی تیپ بندی کرده سوالات رو یا نه؟

----------


## Engineer24

> دوستان خط ویژه ریاضی تیپ بندی کرده سوالات رو یا نه؟


یه خط ویژه ریاضی pdf ش تو سایتها رایگان هست 114 صفحه هست. همون نیست؟

----------


## soheil_

سلام بر و بچز :Yahoo (90): 

امیدوارم خوب باشین :Yahoo (4): 

میخواستم در مورد برنامه خودم نظرتونو بدونم......لطفا :Yahoo (8): 


یه برنامه12هفته ای گذاشتم برای کنکور....و بعد ازون هرچقد وقت دارم همش تست میزنم...اما این برنامه برای خوندن مفهومی و جا افتادن مطالبه هرچند لابلاش تست هم خواهم زد

یعنی هنوز شروع نکردم که گفتم خواهم زد :Yahoo (4): 

ینی از شنبه انشالله :Yahoo (68): 

بدین شرح است :Yahoo (4): :

هر هفته1فصل شیمی(بطور متوسط,چون فصلاش یکسان نیستن ینی ممکنه یه هفته دوفصل تموم کنم ولی یه فصل سخت دیگه مثل استوکیومتری دوهفته وقت بگیره)

همین!!!!

ینی بقیه درسارو با شیمی تنظیم کردم  :Yahoo (79): 
 اینم بگم که عمومیام خیلی خوبه و اصلن ازشون نمیترسم....ینی حتی احتمال میدم زبان کنکور و ادبیات رو بالای 80یاحتی90بزنم...عربی و دینی هم همینطور :Yahoo (4): 

اما دروس اختصاصی صفر کیلومترم :Yahoo (4): 

میخام هردوهفته یه کتاب موضوعی ادبیات رو تموم کنم

فیلمای آلا رو دانلود کردم و میخام اختصاصیارو از روشون بخونم :Yahoo (111): 

اینم بگم منابعی که استفاده میکنم برا اختصاصیا به شرح ذیل میباشد :Yahoo (5): :

ریاضی جامع خیلی سبز

شیمی2مبتکران+شیمی3و پیش خیلی سبز

فیزیک......سردرگمم....اما کتابای آبی ده سال کانون(البته هیچ آزمون آزمایشی هم شرکت نمیکنم اینارو به توصیه یکی از دوستام گرفتم :Yahoo (15): )و فیزیک3نشرالگورو هم دارم...واقعن در مورد فیزیک راهنمایی میخام اگه میشه کمکم کنید :Yahoo (17): 

و اما زیست...زیست2خیلی سبز+سوم و پیش نشرالگو

یه سوال در مورد زیست؟
آیا ژنتیک و گیاهی نشرالگو خوب گفته؟ یا باید برم سراغ کتاب دیگه؟

بنظرم وقتی که دارم کافیه برای رسیدن به یه رتبه خوب(اشتباه میکنم؟ :Yahoo (83): )

فقط باید یکم همت کنم... ممکنه سخت باشه اما شدنیه 

گر چه منزل بس خطرناک است و مقصد بس بعید
                                                                                   هیچ راهی نیست کانرا نیست پایان غم مخور :Yahoo (4): 


پیشاپیش (!)بابت راهنمایی های سخته و سنجیده( :Yahoo (4): )که نثار حقیر میکنید نهایت سپاسگزاری و ارادت را بجا می آورم :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8): 


دست همتونو میبوسم...ممنونم

----------


## fatemeh.ghn

خواهشا اینقدر زود قضاوت نکنید اگر بدونید که استارتر واسه عزیزترین دوست خودش هم این برنامه رو داده بازم اینجوری نظرمیدین راجبه تاپیک؟
هرکس مخالفه میتونه نظرش رو محترمانه بگه نه این که بیاد اینقدر زشت قضاوت کنه و بی ادبانه بگه که منظوری داشتن ازاین پست..
اتفاقا تنها منظورشون ازاین پست کمک به کسایی مثل من و شماهایی بوده که وارد تاپیک شدید و وقت گذاشتین وخوندین اینارو..منظورشون ازاون دانش اموز و علامت تعجب اینی نبوده که شما فکرمیکنید هیچکس نمیاد به ضرر کسی که دوستشه ونتیجش براش مهمه این کتابا رو پیشنهادبده واینقدر آقایی به خرج بده که برای بقیه هم بذاره و وقتشو بذاره پای نوشتنه اینا.اتفاقا ادم واز سردرگمی و این همه منابع زیاد و حجیم نجات دادن بااین پیشنهاد خیلیاهم هستن که حرف ایشونو قبول دارن و بااین برنامه موافقن. 
این همه رتبه برتر و ..داریم توی این سایت کدومشون اینقدر راجبه برنامه ریزی و منابع و...صحبت کردن وتاپیک زدن؟کدومتون اینقدر وقت گذاشتید؟
یکم انصاف داشته باشید...دلیل نوشتن این کامنت هم بخاطر این بود که دیدم خیلی دارین بی انصافی میکنید درحق فردی که اومده تجربیاتشو دراختیارتون گذاشته و بدون هیچ چشم داشتی چه توسایت چه خارج از سایت داره به کنکوری ها کمک میکنه..شماها ازاین تاپیک طولانی و امضای ایشون فقط همون کلمه رو دیدید و برای خودتون اینجوری تفسیرو تحلیل کردین و با یه لحن بعد اینو به مخاطبای دیگه ی پست هم منتقل کردین؟ واقعا افسوس...
 :Yahoo (1):  خواهشا ازاون کلمه اینجوری برداشت نکنید وقتی چیزی رو دقیقا نمیدونید..شما بگذرید ازاون قسمت فقط میخواستن بگن که دانش اموزشون براشون مهم بوده و این برنامه رو بهش پیشنهاد کردن به بیانی دیگه داشتن میگفتن که ازاین برنامه اطمینان دارن وبااوردن نام دانش اموز مثالی زدن که بفهمید الکی این تاپیک رو نفرستادن. 
وکیل وصی کسی هم نیستم  :Yahoo (1):  فقط اونقدری گردن من ایشون حق دارن که وظیفم بود بیام بگم که اینقدر زود و ندانسته قضاوت نکنیم. 
فقط دراخر بگم که من با زدن این حرفا منظورم این نبوده که شماها این راه و برید واگر خدایی نکرده نتیجه ی خوبی حاصل نشد براتون بگید مقصر ایشون بوده یا بخوام بگم حتما این راه راه درستی هست برای گرفتن نتیجه ی مطلوب دراین مدت باقی مانده...
باعرض معذرت از استارتر امیدوارم ناراحت نشده باشن ازاینکه من اینجوری جواب کامنت یه سری افراد ودادم.
"به امید موفقیت همگی"

----------


## matrooke

> چشم بسته غیب گفتی!؟
> اومدی اینهمه توضیح البته روتین دادی تا اخرش برسی به دانش اموزام!؟‌
> یا شاید هم میخواستی توضیحاتت خفن باشه ولی روتین شد و بدون کاربرد اما در هر حال رسیدی به دانش اموزات! با یه علامت تعجب !
> ببین رتبت خوب شده دمت هم گرم.ولی دلیل نیست بیای فاز مشاور زبده رو بگیری.برای همیشه !
> چون تنها چیزی که کردی انجام یسری کارای روتین و اصول کلیه که همه میدونند هرچند همه عمل نمیکنند
> و  با این فازت صرفا برا اون ادم  که از الان میخواد شروع کنه و اکثرا  احساساتی اند ضربه میزنی.هرچند به اخر متنت یعنی دانش اموزات میرسی!!
> خط ویژه یکی از بهترین کتاب های  جمع بندی میتونه باشه ولی فقط تو دروس عمومی جواب میده .اونم نه کامل و نه برای درصد خوب
> درسنامه  هاش خلاصه و یبس اند و این بازده رو میاره به شدت پایین.همون طور که تو  اول کتاب هم گفته برا کسیکه قبلا خونده.حتی با فاصله و نمیتونه تک منبع  باشه و صرفا یه منبع جمع بندیه
> من خودم کسی ام که تازه شروع کردم و رتبه  خوبم میخوام و نمیخوام بگم که اقا از الان نمیشه.میشه ولی باید جر  بخوری.هیچ اسانسوری وجود نداره.هیچ پروژه ای هیچ کم کردن حجمی اونم به مقداری که  میگی به هیچ کسی  کمک نمیکنه و فقط یه ابله میتونه انتظار داشته باشه میتونه با این حرفا و  حتی کتابا  و استراتژی های پوچ میتونه به یکی از تیر یا مهر شروع کرده تو  ۱۴۰ روز برسه .میشه تا یه حدی تست ها رو کم کرد میشه از منابع اصولی تر و  خاص تری استفاده کرد میشه از رو این زد داد به یه چیز دیگه ولی دیگه نمیشه  با منبع جمع بندی نتیجه گرفت.طبیعتا میشه ولی در حد و اندازه خودش نه درصدی  که اگر خودمون ببینیم هم تعجب کنیم !!همین زدن از تست ها تا یه حدی هم که  گفتم هم مسلما باعث افت نتیجه میشه همونطور که هر ادم عاقلی میدونه
> ...


ادبیاته حرف زدنت رو میزارم پای روزه بدت و تجربه ی تو از مشاورات.
روتین؟؟؟!!! این همه ادم دیدم در مورد کنکور صحبت میکنن اما تا ب حال ندیدم کسی این روش رو بگه.
مشاوره زبده؟امسال کنکور دادم با کلی پستی بلندی که طی کردم.یه سری چیزا یاد گرفتم و میدونم که دوست دارم با کسایی که نیاز دارن در میون بزارم.چون بهترین کمک دوران کنکورمو ،رتبه برترهای همین سایت بم کردن.اینجا یک انجمنه برای بحث و گفت و گو منم حرفای خودمو دارم میزنم.

در مورد اون بندت که گفتی از حجم نمیشه کم کرد.من خودم نمیزاشتم یک تست نزده از زیر دستم رد شه.یعنی تلاشم این بود همیشه.به حرفام خوب دقت نکردی گفتم که این راه ماله کساییه ک هیچی نخوندن.و واقعا یک راهه کاملا قابل اطمینانه.شک ندارم توی این حرفم.نگفتم ک با این کار صد میزنن.
شما چه راهی پیشنهاد میدی برای کسی ک ریاضی نخونده هیچ؟بره خ سبز بزنه؟ای کیو؟...؟من رفیقم ماه اخر نشست با من خط ویژه خوند اونم فقط ی بخش هاییش نه کامل.پس چطور بالای ۵۰ زده؟
میگی چطور میشه کسی ک از تیر خونده از کسی کاه ۱۴۰ روز کمتر بشه؟ من بدتر از اینم دیدم اونم ن یکی دوتا.نزدیک ترین دوستام.با اختلافی که کله شهر تعجب کردن.تعدادشون اونقدری بود ک نمیشه گفت استثنا...

یه حرف جالب زدی!اومدی گفتی که خط ویژه اولش گفته برای کسیه که قبلا خونده؟ عزیزم کوووو؟ :Yahoo (4): 
من که الکی نیومدم این حرفو بزنم.رفتم تک تک خط ویژه هارو نگاه کردم ک دونه دونه توضیح دادم.
والا چیزی که من از مقدمه ادبیات،دینی،شیمی،زبان دیدم و با ریاضی ای ک خودم خوندم اتفاقا تاکید کردن برای همه هست علی الخصوص اون گروهی که توی متنم اشاره کردم.تازه بقیه دستم نیس ک ببینم مقدمشونو.
اینجاس که من باید بگمت "چشم بسته عجیب غیب گفتی!!"



اون حرفات در مورد موسسات رو قبول دارم قبلا هم گفتم توی تاپیک های قبلیم.

حرفای اخرت هم من خودم چند ساله که دارم میگم.هیچوقت ب مشاوره اعتقاد نداشتم و ندارم و نگرفتم.مشاوره برای بعصی ادمای خاصه که سردرگمن.اونم ن هر مشاوری.

در اخر هم بگم:بیا این همه تایپ کن توی این چند ماه جواب بقیه رو بده توی انجمن توی تلگرام پای تلفن و ... بخدا اونقدری که من توی این ترم با بچه های همین انجمن متنی یا تلفنی حرف زدم درس نخوندمبرای یونی...اونم بدون هیچ منتی...بعد اخرش میان بت میگن اومدی تبلیغ...جالبه

من  برای تشکر نمینویسم که بخوام با با اینجور حرف زدنا بم بر بخوره...

جدا میگم:ارزوم اینه به رتبه ی دلخواهت برسی :Yahoo (6): 

در ضمن صرفا جهت اطلاع من دانش اموزی ندارم و منطورم از دانش اموز!یکی از عزیزان در این انجمنه.که به شوخی گفتم بهش.علامت تعجب برای همینه. :Yahoo (5): 
یا علی 
در پناه حق

----------


## matrooke

> حسین صادقی
> برای ریاضی از خط ویژه استفاده کرده و 45 زده فکر کنم یا 48.در پست های اولش هست.
> و البته ایشون هم گفته میشد بیشتر زد با این کتاب
> ولی ببینید تفاوت کجاست؟ ایشون قبل شروع هم ریاضی رو نوسانی میزده یعنی بعضی مباحث خوب و بعضی بد
> دوست خوبمون یاشار خداییش خیلی خوب حرف زد دست خوبمون متروک هم همینطور
> و به طرز عجیبی حرف هر دو عزیز کاملا درسته 
> چون
> بستگی به سطح شما داره .من در سال های پایه عین تراکتور ریاضی خوندم و اومدم سال کنکور خط ویژه کار کردم و یه درصد خفن زدم و اعلام میکنم که اقا من خط ویژه کار کردم.
> ولی یکی دیگه میره میخونه هیچی نمیتونه بزنه .چون اصلا شاید وضعیت پایه خوبی نداره.من دوستی داشتم بیس های ریاضی رو نمیدونست و تو معادله درجه دو حتی مشکل داشت .دوستی هم داشتم به جای معلم درس میداد
> ...


حتما من نطره تو رو قبول دارم.اما اینجا ی اشکالی هست.چجور خوندن خط ویژه رو؟
ببین یکی خریدش یه بار هم نگاش کرده یکی دیگه با دقت تمام خونده.بعد میای روتارو کنار هم مقایسه میکنی.
شما داری سطحی نگاه میکنی.
حالا شما فرض کن یکی از الان بگیره خط ویژه رو چند بار بخونه.اون چی؟
تک تک سوالاتی که از ریاضی توی کنکور زدم خط ویژه میومد جلوچشمم.چون خوب خوندم.
طبیعتا اگه خوب تیپ هارو یاد بگیری بالاخره دیگه یک تاثیری داره خب.
من گفتم تست های دیگه زده نشه اما به جاش دیگه واقعا خوبه خوب این کتابا خونده شه.



فرستاده شده از SM-T815ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## matrooke

> هر کسی که تا به حال کوچکترین حرفی چه در مقام مشاوره چه دلسوزی و کمک در مورد کنکور بهم زد
> فقط زمینم زد
> حتی دوستام


بالاخره حس رقابت بعصی وقتا روی انسانیت غلبه میکنه.
خیلی از دوستام نمیگفتن که دارن چی میکنن برای درساشون با اینکه من وقتی چیزی میزد ب ذهنم تا نمیگفتم ب اونا اصلا شروع نمیکردم
بقیه بد بودن شما بد نباش

فرستاده شده از SM-T815ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## matrooke

> دوستان خط ویژه ریاضی تیپ بندی کرده سوالات رو یا نه؟


بله کاملا تیپ بندیه

فرستاده شده از SM-T815ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## matrooke

> الآن من یک سوالی واسم پیش اومد...شما که انقدر کیلویی ورداشتی گفتی خب خط ویژه بخونین ( بدون توجه به اینکه هرکی بهتره منبع مناسب خودشو بخونه ) , اصن به این موضوع دقت کردین که مثلا خط ویژه زیست پیشش هنوز منتشر نشده ؟ یا به این موضوع که واسه دینی انقدری وقت هست که از الآن جمع بندی نخونن؟
> یه فرقی هست بین این که کسی اینجا سوال میپرسه و شما راهنمایی میکنی و نظر میدی , با این که بدون هیچ مدرک مشاوره ای یا حتی بدون رتبه برتر بودن ! بیای واسه خودت یه پست بزنی اونم واسه کسایی که هنوز شروع نکردن و به اندازه کافی آسیب پذیرن , اونم به اشتباه راهنمایی کنی !


کیلویی؟بی انصافی نکن عزیز
دونه دونه برای هر کدوم گفتم چجور با خط ویژه برخورد کرد.برای همه افراد ک نگفتم اینکارو کنن.یه سری گروه خاص رو فقط گفتم.
علاوه بر اینکه دقت کردم زیست پیش نیومده فیزیک هم نیومده...الکی تایپ نکردم که.رفتم تک تک رو نگاه کردم.زیست ک گفتم خط ویژه بخش اخرتونه و با همون منابعی که سلیقتونه کار کنیدبعد برید خط ویژه.
سوال دومت:۱۴۰ روز.خدا خیرت بده من بعد عید چند بار کتاب گاج نقره ای دینی رو خوندم.با متن کامل.
در ضمن برو تاپیک های قبلم رو ببین چقدر گفتم منبع سلیقس...این مورد رو فقط به طوره خاص گفتم.و اینکه معروف ترین جمعبندی ها گاجن.و مهم تر اینکه دیدم که میگم...

در ضمن من نه ادعای برتر بودن دارم ن مشاوره بودن.راهی زده ب دهنم مخاطبم هم یه سری افراده خاصن.دلیل اوردم برای حرفم.هر کی با عقل خودش انتخاب میکنه
یا علی

فرستاده شده از SM-T815ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## matrooke

> سلام بر و بچز
> 
> امیدوارم خوب باشین
> 
> میخواستم در مورد برنامه خودم نظرتونو بدونم......لطفا
> 
> 
> یه برنامه12هفته ای گذاشتم برای کنکور....و بعد ازون هرچقد وقت دارم همش تست میزنم...اما این برنامه برای خوندن مفهومی و جا افتادن مطالبه هرچند لابلاش تست هم خواهم زد
> 
> ...


سلام 
کلا برنامه رو هر جور دوست داری پیش برو اما ی بحثی ک هست تو گیریم تو کامل خوندی اینارو.چجور میخوای مرور و تثبیت کنی؟
یعنی بخش اصلی همین دومیس.وگرنه خیلیا میخونن.
حتما ی مدت ازمونهایی رو شرکت کن
در مورد منابع که در تاپیک توی امضم توضیح دادم
ژنتیک نشر سوالات جون داری داره و خوبه
همت کن که هر چی بشه نتیجت صرر نکردی عزیز

فرستاده شده از SM-T815ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## matrooke

> داداش اون دانش آموزام رو نمیوردی خیلی بهتر بود 
> البته قصد بدی ندارم
> ولی بهتر میشد به نظرم ....


توضیح دادم بلاتر علتش رو.
اما بازم مرسی که ادب ب خرج دادین شما و الکی قضاوت نکردین،


فرستاده شده از SM-T815ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## matrooke

> _با احترام.ولی فکر نکنم خط ویژه برای زیست و فیزیک حوب باشه.شخصا تعریف شیمی و ریاضیشو شنیدم..ولی ریاضیشم ک نگاه کردم خیلی خلاصه ان..کسی که ندونه چی ب چیه فایده نداره ولی عمومیاش و شیمیش خیلی خوبن_


در رابطه با زیست گفتم به که این کتاب اخرین مرحلتون باشه و تاکیدی نکردم روی کتابش.
فیزیک هم چیزی ک من دیدم مثل ریاضی بود تقریبا تالیفش.
خیلی خلاصه رو قبول ندارم.مثلا بالای ۹۰ سوال بودن احتمالش فک کنم...به نظرتون کمه؟
کسی ک نمیدونه چی ب چیه میتونه بره یک درسنامه کامل بخونه بیاد تست از روی این کتاب بزنه.

فرستاده شده از SM-T815ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## taraneh7788

سلام ، روزتون بخیر .
حالا کسی که صفر هست و با توجه به چند ماه باقی مانده تا کنکور با برنامه ای که شما پیوست کردید و منابع کتابی که گفتید ، حداقل چند درصد در درس ها کسب میکنه ؟  :Yahoo (5):  :Y (502):

----------


## YasharUR

> ادبیاته حرف زدنت رو میزارم پای روزه بدت و تجربه ی تو از مشاورات.
> ادبیات حرفم فقط انتقادی بود نه چیز دیگه ای.
> روتین؟؟؟!!! این همه ادم دیدم در مورد کنکور صحبت میکنن اما تا ب حال ندیدم کسی این روش رو بگه.
> استاد کاملا روتینه!عقب موندی از حمع بندی بخون.ولی نتیجه چی میشه؟!
> مشاوره زبده؟امسال کنکور دادم با کلی پستی بلندی که طی کردم.یه سری چیزا یاد گرفتم و میدونم که دوست دارم با کسایی که نیاز دارن در میون بزارم.چون بهترین کمک دوران کنکورمو ،رتبه برترهای همین سایت بم کردن.اینجا یک انجمنه برای بحث و گفت و گو منم حرفای خودمو دارم میزنم.
> گفتم که اپدیت ترین مشاورا همین رتبه های خوبند که دانشجو شدن.البته به شرطها و شروطها که تو متن گفتم
> در مورد اون بندت که گفتی از حجم نمیشه کم کرد.من خودم نمیزاشتم یک تست نزده از زیر دستم رد شه.یعنی تلاشم این بود همیشه.به حرفام خوب دقت نکردی گفتم که این راه ماله کساییه ک هیچی نخوندن.و واقعا یک راهه کاملا قابل اطمینانه.شک ندارم توی این حرفم.نگفتم ک با این کار صد میزنن.
> منم دیدم چی گفتی  و منظورم هم رو صد نبود منظورم اینکه تو این مدت طرف اگر به خودش فشار بیاد میتونه به درصد بالاتر از خوندن با خط ویژه برسه
> شما چه راهی پیشنهاد میدی برای کسی ک ریاضی نخونده هیچ؟بره خ سبز بزنه؟ای کیو؟...؟من رفیقم ماه اخر نشست با من خط ویژه خوند اونم فقط ی بخش هاییش نه کامل.پس چطور بالای ۵۰ زده؟
> ...


با متن بالا به عنوان یه انتقاد دوستانه برخورد کن محسن جان

----------


## Aryaei

تو بازار کنکور کسی دلش ب حال کسی نمیسوزه
اگ خط ویژه برا شما جواب داده لزوما برا اون شخصی ک توانایی دراوردن عدد از زیر رادیکال نداره جواب نمید دوست عزیز

----------


## echo

> کیلویی؟بی انصافی نکن عزیز
> دونه دونه برای هر کدوم گفتم چجور با خط ویژه برخورد کرد.برای همه افراد ک نگفتم اینکارو کنن.یه سری گروه خاص رو فقط گفتم.
> علاوه بر اینکه دقت کردم زیست پیش نیومده فیزیک هم نیومده...الکی تایپ نکردم که.رفتم تک تک رو نگاه کردم.زیست ک گفتم خط ویژه بخش اخرتونه و با همون منابعی که سلیقتونه کار کنیدبعد برید خط ویژه.
> سوال دومت:۱۴۰ روز.خدا خیرت بده من بعد عید چند بار کتاب گاج نقره ای دینی رو خوندم.با متن کامل.
> در ضمن برو تاپیک های قبلم رو ببین چقدر گفتم منبع سلیقس...این مورد رو فقط به طوره خاص گفتم.و اینکه معروف ترین جمعبندی ها گاجن.و مهم تر اینکه دیدم که میگم...
> 
> در ضمن من نه ادعای برتر بودن دارم ن مشاوره بودن.راهی زده ب دهنم مخاطبم هم یه سری افراده خاصن.دلیل اوردم برای حرفم.هر کی با عقل خودش انتخاب میکنه
> یا علی
> 
> فرستاده شده از SM-T815ِ من با Tapatalk


گویا شما واسه هرچیزی توجیهی دارید , من حرفمو زدم هرکسی باید خودش درست و غلط رو تشخیص بده....
موفق باشید

----------


## matrooke

> سلام ، روزتون بخیر .
> حالا کسی که صفر هست و با توجه به چند ماه باقی مانده تا کنکور با برنامه ای که شما پیوست کردید و منابع کتابی که گفتید ، حداقل چند درصد در درس ها کسب میکنه ؟


ببینید این رو دیگه من مشخص نمیتونم کنم
اما برای کسی ک صفره میتونه درسنامه رو جامع از کتاب های دیگه بخونه و تست رو از خط ویژه کار کنه.
کسی که صفره الان بره سراغ حجیم ها که فقط سردرگمیه...

فرستاده شده از SM-T815ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## soheil_

سلام :Yahoo (8): 



امیدوارم خوب باشین :Yahoo (90): 



بچه ها ینی من بخوام فیزیک خط ویژه بخونم میرسم؟؟

اگه میشه راهنماییم کنین :Yahoo (4): 

خیلی ممنون :Yahoo (8): 


راستی,دوست خوبم,matrookeممنونم که جوابمو دادی تشکر :Yahoo (105): 

ولی در مورد کتابا باید عرض کنم که من همه ی تستاشو نمیزنم که!همونایی که مولف علامت زده بعنوان مهم اونارو میخوام بزنم...وگرنه همشونو که وقت نمیکنم....

خیلی ممنونم :Yahoo (8):

----------


## m a h n a z

> بالاخره حس رقابت بعصی وقتا روی انسانیت غلبه میکنه.
> خیلی از دوستام نمیگفتن که دارن چی میکنن برای درساشون با اینکه من وقتی چیزی میزد ب ذهنم تا نمیگفتم ب اونا اصلا شروع نمیکردم
> بقیه بد بودن شما بد نباش
> 
> فرستاده شده از SM-T815ِ من با Tapatalk


اره خیلی بی شعورن :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## matrooke

> با متن بالا به عنوان یه انتقاد دوستانه برخورد کن محسن جان


ببین یک شخصی رو فرض کن هیچی تا الان نخونده.خب.این افراد اکثرا خودشون رو نمیشناسن.چجور برنامه بریزن برا خودشون.این ادما انقدر پریشونن که هی دور خودشون میچرخن و میچرخن که به هیچ نتیجه ای نمیرسن و اخر سر کنکور میشه و...
اکثر حرفاتو قبول دارم اما اینا ماله کسایی دیگس.ماله کسی نیست ک هیچی از کنکور سرش نمیشه
خط ویژه مگه چیه؟کنکوره خب.چی بهتر از سوالای کنکور؟ درسنامه خوب بخونی و بعدش بیای هی سوالای کنکورو بخونی برای کسی که پایش صفره بده؟؟!!تو هی میخوای چیزای خوبی ب این گروه بگی ک واقعا وقتش رو ندارن.
نمیدونم کنکور دادی یا نه اما وقتی نشستم پای کنکور دیدم چ سوالای اشنایی...تیپ شناسی واقعا معجزس...دیگه حرفی ندارم.اجبار ک نیست.یه راه گفتم.هر کسی و عقل خودش.
در مورد اخره حرفت من که هیچ سوده مادی نمیبرم ازین تاپیکا اخه چه نیتی میتونم داشته باشم؟
از موقعی ک ازمون قلم چی میدادم تا الان هر جا تجربه ای داشتم گفتم...
هممون موفق باشیم...

فرستاده شده از SM-T815ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## mehran_kh10

سلام.دوستان منم متاسفانه تا حالا تقریبا هیچی نخوندم برا کنکور و چون خیلی نگرانم نمیتونم با برنامه های عادی که توش 5-6 تا درس در روز با ساعت مطالعه بالا خونده میشن رو اجرا کنم هربار که برنامه مینویسم نمیتونم اجراش کنم و نیزارم کنار.واسه همین تصمیم گرفتم این کارو بکنم.تو 5-6 روز کامل(با ساعت مطالعه15-16 ساعت) دینی رو از رو دی وی دی حرف آخر و تست گاج کار کنم(چون یک سوم شو تازه خوندم نمیخوام اونا هم یادم بره واسه همین از دینی شروع میکنم) و بعد اینکه کلا دینی تموم شد تا کنکور هر هفته یکی دو دوره کنکور رو برا مرور میزنم.و بعدش تو 25-28 روز کامل زیست رو میخونم(تقریبا هر روز یک فصل) و بعدش تا کنکور فقط کتاب رو مرور کنم و بازم تست دور دنیا رو بزنم.و بعدش به همین منوال شیمی تو 18 روز و ریاضی تو 15 روز و فیزیک تو 15 روز ادبیات 8 روز عربی 8 روز و زبان 4 روز.یک ماه آخر هم بازم مرور و روش سه روز یک کنکور.در واقع تا عید حدودا زیست و دینی رو تموم میکنم و تو فروردین شیمی و ریاضی و اردیبهشت فیزیک و بقیه عمومی.خودم با این روش خیلی راحت ترم و استرسش کمتره و چون بعد اتمام کل درس کنکور های قبل رو میزنم فک نکنم تا روز کنکور فراموش کنم اونایی که زودتر خونده شدن.ممنون میشم نظراتتون رو بگین که اینکار نتیجه میده یا باید برنامه ریزی روتین داشته باشم برا رتبه زیر2000 منطقه1 اگه بشه

----------


## Pa__r__sa

اقا محسن دمت گرم بی زحمت یه لطفی بکن یا تاپیک هم بزار باسه ما یازدهمیا که نسبتا وقتمون بیشتره (البته یک سال و نیم مونده همش)اگه وقت داری البته در زمینه ایتکه چه چیزایی رو فعلا بخونیم چجوری بخونیم و اینجور چیزا کلا هرچی که میدونی میتونه مفید باشه البته اگه قت داشتین و حال حوصله ممنون میشم یه تاپیک هم اینجوری بزارید

----------


## ali.rainy

کسی که تا الان نخونده واقعا انگیزه و هدف برای خوندن نداره
واقعا هدف نداره
قبول شدن که الان کاری نداره
فقط بری سر جلسه یک رشته ای روزانه قبولی..... حالا درست هست علوم پایه یا علوم انسانی یا حتی چه بسا مهندسی هم قبول بشی
اینجور ادم ها واقعا خودشون باید بخوان معجزه کنن و اینده زندگیشون را از یک مسیر دیگه ببرن و گرنه تا الان نخوندی از این به بعد هم نمی خونی

----------


## peyman_3320

من که بد آشفته شدم.  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## ليديا

> سلام دوستان
> امیدوارم درسا به کام و حال یَک یَکتون خوب باشه
> یه چند ماهی میشه تاپیک نزدم و قصد هم نداشتم چون تقریبا همه حرفایی ک تو ذهنم بودو زدم تو تایپک های قبلی(توی امضام هست)
> این تاپیک فقط برای یک گروه خاصیه که  "تا الان هیچ نخونده"یا "اصلن از برنامه ی ازمونش بهره نبردند"
> پس تاکید میکنم اونایی که خوندن تا الان حتی به طور متوسط به همون راه قبلی یعنی ازمون دادن ادامه بدند و اصلا خارج نشن.
> خب برم سر اصل مطلب.
> اولین ازمون پیش ۲ چند روزه دیگس طبیعتا شمایی که این تاپیکو دنبال میکنید هیچی حالیتون نیست یا کلی عقبید
> حتما این نگرانی رو دارید پایه رو چه کار کنم؟این همه درسی که تو این مدت باید میخوندم و نخوندم رو چ کنم؟اصلا درسای پیش ۲ و باقی پایه چی؟
> خب باید اینجا یک راهه عاقلانه رو برید که علاوه بر حجم منطقی، بخش قابل توجهی از کنکور رو در بر بگیره
> ...


سلام حالتون خوبه؟
ممنون از پستى كه گذاشتيد
ببخشيد من رياضى خييلييييييى ضعيفى دارم
٨سال پيش ديپلم انسانى گرفتم
الان دوباره مى خوام كنكور بدم
اما فيزيك و رياضى و شيمى رو واقعا گير كردم و خيييلييييى بى انگيزم كردن
حالا يه سوال به نظرتون شيمى فقط مفاهيم خط ويژه رو بخونم كافيه؟ منظورم اينه كه مى تونم تا ٤٠درصد شيمى رو بزنم؟
هدفم فيزيوتراپى تهرانه...
خيلى ممنون ميشم اگر كمكم كنيد [emoji29][emoji1317]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## matrooke

> سلام حالتون خوبه؟
> ممنون از پستى كه گذاشتيد
> ببخشيد من رياضى خييلييييييى ضعيفى دارم
> ٨سال پيش ديپلم انسانى گرفتم
> الان دوباره مى خوام كنكور بدم
> اما فيزيك و رياضى و شيمى رو واقعا گير كردم و خيييلييييى بى انگيزم كردن
> حالا يه سوال به نظرتون شيمى فقط مفاهيم خط ويژه رو بخونم كافيه؟ منظورم اينه كه مى تونم تا ٤٠درصد شيمى رو بزنم؟
> هدفم فيزيوتراپى تهرانه...
> خيلى ممنون ميشم اگر كمكم كنيد [emoji29][emoji1317]
> ...


سلام.
ممنون.
اولویتتون طبیعتا باید شیمی باشه بین این سه تا.اما خب توی شیمی یه سری جاهاش به درسنامه نیازه.فقط ب خط ویژه نمیشه اکتفا کرد.برای فیزیک و ریاضی شاید بتونید فقط از خط ویژه استفاده کنید اما برای شیمی به نظرم یک درسنامه یا حداقل دی وی دی ببینید.
موفق باشید

فرستاده شده از SM-T815ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## matrooke

> اقا محسن دمت گرم بی زحمت یه لطفی بکن یا تاپیک هم بزار باسه ما یازدهمیا که نسبتا وقتمون بیشتره (البته یک سال و نیم مونده همش)اگه وقت داری البته در زمینه ایتکه چه چیزایی رو فعلا بخونیم چجوری بخونیم و اینجور چیزا کلا هرچی که میدونی میتونه مفید باشه البته اگه قت داشتین و حال حوصله ممنون میشم یه تاپیک هم اینجوری بزارید


سلام تشکر
والا من حرفامو دیگه تقریبا توی تاپیک های قبلیم گفتم.فرقی نداره سال چند باشی.
طبیعتا بهترین کاری ک الان توی سال یازدهم باید بکنی اینه درس های امسالت رو خوبه خوب بخونی ک حتما اگه این کارو بکنی ساله کنکور راحت تر میشی برای تمرکز روی سایر دروست
من اینو توی بعضی دروس سوم ک خوب خوندم دیدم.
چیزه خاصه جدیدی ب ذهنم نمیاد که بگم اگه چیزی مد نظرته بگو.
موفق باشی

فرستاده شده از SM-T815ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## matrooke

> کسی که تا الان نخونده واقعا انگیزه و هدف برای خوندن نداره
> واقعا هدف نداره
> قبول شدن که الان کاری نداره
> فقط بری سر جلسه یک رشته ای روزانه قبولی..... حالا درست هست علوم پایه یا علوم انسانی یا حتی چه بسا مهندسی هم قبول بشی
> اینجور ادم ها واقعا خودشون باید بخوان معجزه کنن و اینده زندگیشون را از یک مسیر دیگه ببرن و گرنه تا الان نخوندی از این به بعد هم نمی خونی


قبول دارم.
اما دارم رفیقم که از الان خوند و الان داره پزشکی میخونه
شاید استثنا باشه اما خب یک دفعه تلنگری خورد و الان داره میخونه

فرستاده شده از SM-T815ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## Le_roxana

دوستتون از كتاباي خلاصه ( مثل خط ويژه و ... ) خوند و پزشكي قبول شد؟

----------


## pooya2000

> دوستتون از كتاباي خلاصه ( مثل خط ويژه و ... ) خوند و پزشكي قبول شد؟


سوال منم هست

----------


## matrooke

> دوستتون از كتاباي خلاصه ( مثل خط ويژه و ... ) خوند و پزشكي قبول شد؟


کدوم دوست؟
این روش چند روز پیش زد ب ذهنم.
من میگم برای کسی که"هیچی نخونده" این جامع ترین راهه و "کم ریسک ترین".
اخه خط ویژه مگه چیزیه جز سوالات کنکور؟
در ضمن خط ویژه اونقدرا هم خلاصه نیست...

فرستاده شده از SM-T815ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## Le_roxana

> قبول دارم.
> اما دارم رفیقم که از الان خوند و الان داره پزشکی میخونه
> شاید استثنا باشه اما خب یک دفعه تلنگری خورد و الان داره میخونه
> 
> فرستاده شده از SM-T815ِ من با Tapatalk


اينجا گفتين دوستتون از همين موقع ها خونده و پزشكي اورده ، من هم پرسيدم دوستتون از كتابهاي خلاصه خونده؟

----------


## matrooke

> اينجا گفتين دوستتون از همين موقع ها خونده و پزشكي اورده ، من هم پرسيدم دوستتون از كتابهاي خلاصه خونده؟


اون موقع هنوز کامل نبودن خط ویژه ها.
اون ب خاطر زیستش درومد.البته پردیس بود.
واقعا استثنا بود.میشست رو صندلی ۱۴ ساعت درس میخوند.
خط ویژه هم خوند.

فرستاده شده از SM-T815ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## ali7474

من واقعا از خط ویژه شیمی و ریاضی راضی هستم.بقیه رو نمیدونم

----------


## amir_horiifaar

> سلام.دوستان منم متاسفانه تا حالا تقریبا هیچی نخوندم برا کنکور و چون خیلی نگرانم نمیتونم با برنامه های عادی که توش 5-6 تا درس در روز با ساعت مطالعه بالا خونده میشن رو اجرا کنم هربار که برنامه مینویسم نمیتونم اجراش کنم و نیزارم کنار.واسه همین تصمیم گرفتم این کارو بکنم.تو 5-6 روز کامل(با ساعت مطالعه15-16 ساعت) دینی رو از رو دی وی دی حرف آخر و تست گاج کار کنم(چون یک سوم شو تازه خوندم نمیخوام اونا هم یادم بره واسه همین از دینی شروع میکنم) و بعد اینکه کلا دینی تموم شد تا کنکور هر هفته یکی دو دوره کنکور رو برا مرور میزنم.و بعدش تو 25-28 روز کامل زیست رو میخونم(تقریبا هر روز یک فصل) و بعدش تا کنکور فقط کتاب رو مرور کنم و بازم تست دور دنیا رو بزنم.و بعدش به همین منوال شیمی تو 18 روز و ریاضی تو 15 روز و فیزیک تو 15 روز ادبیات 8 روز عربی 8 روز و زبان 4 روز.یک ماه آخر هم بازم مرور و روش سه روز یک کنکور.در واقع تا عید حدودا زیست و دینی رو تموم میکنم و تو فروردین شیمی و ریاضی و اردیبهشت فیزیک و بقیه عمومی.خودم با این روش خیلی راحت ترم و استرسش کمتره و چون بعد اتمام کل درس کنکور های قبل رو میزنم فک نکنم تا روز کنکور فراموش کنم اونایی که زودتر خونده شدن.ممنون میشم نظراتتون رو بگین که اینکار نتیجه میده یا باید برنامه ریزی روتین داشته باشم برا رتبه زیر2000 منطقه1 اگه بشه������


اگه اینطور درسا تموم میشد که همه ماه آخر میخوندن تک رقمی میشدن، یه برنامه ریزی پایه ای با مرور داشته باشید ، وقتی اینقدر سنگین میریزید برای همین انجام نمیدید

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

> سلام دوستان
> امیدوارم درسا به کام و حال یَک یَکتون خوب باشه
> یه چند ماهی میشه تاپیک نزدم و قصد هم نداشتم چون تقریبا همه حرفایی ک تو ذهنم بودو زدم تو تایپک های قبلی(توی امضام هست)
> این تاپیک فقط برای یک گروه خاصیه که  "تا الان هیچ نخونده"یا "اصلن از برنامه ی ازمونش بهره نبردند"
> پس تاکید میکنم اونایی که خوندن تا الان حتی به طور متوسط به همون راه قبلی یعنی ازمون دادن ادامه بدند و اصلا خارج نشن.
> خب برم سر اصل مطلب.
> اولین ازمون پیش ۲ چند روزه دیگس طبیعتا شمایی که این تاپیکو دنبال میکنید هیچی حالیتون نیست یا کلی عقبید
> حتما این نگرانی رو دارید پایه رو چه کار کنم؟این همه درسی که تو این مدت باید میخوندم و نخوندم رو چ کنم؟اصلا درسای پیش ۲ و باقی پایه چی؟
> خب باید اینجا یک راهه عاقلانه رو برید که علاوه بر حجم منطقی، بخش قابل توجهی از کنکور رو در بر بگیره
> ...




چرا اینقدر زود ناامید میشیم؟

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

> کدوم دوست؟
> این روش چند روز پیش زد ب ذهنم.
> من میگم برای کسی که"هیچی نخونده" این جامع ترین راهه و "کم ریسک ترین".
> اخه خط ویژه مگه چیزیه جز سوالات کنکور؟
> در ضمن خط ویژه اونقدرا هم خلاصه نیست...
> 
> فرستاده شده از SM-T815ِ من با Tapatalk


من دارم برا ازمون 31فروردین سنجش ااده میشم میترسم پیش تجدید بشم :Yahoo (101):

----------


## matrooke

> چرا اینقدر زود ناامید میشیم؟


چون انسان نتیجه رو زود میخواد...
کنکور باید این همه بخونی که ی ۴ ساعته امتحان بدی
خب اراده ی قوی میخواد
اما خب ازمون دادن کمک میکنه امیدت نیاد پایین
اگه خوب بخونی نتیجه بگیری ک ناامیدی کمتره

----------


## Parsafaje

کنکور خیلی سخته چیکار کنم

----------


## kawaiimahdi

زبانش ایده جدیدی نداره فکر کنم خیلی سبز بهتر باشه

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

> چون انسان نتیجه رو زود میخواد...
> کنکور باید این همه بخونی که ی ۴ ساعته امتحان بدی
> خب اراده ی قوی میخواد
> اما خب ازمون دادن کمک میکنه امیدت نیاد پایین
> اگه خوب بخونی نتیجه بگیری ک ناامیدی کمتره


فعلا که من دارم برا ازمون جاع سنجش اماده میشم..خیلی میلنگمم :Yahoo (113): 
زیست همه تست ها غلط میزنم و بقیه درس ها هم هم غلط و هم درست میزنم :Yahoo (101):

----------


## matrooke

> فعلا که من دارم برا ازمون جاع سنجش اماده میشم..خیلی میلنگمم
> زیست همه تست ها غلط میزنم و بقیه درس ها هم هم غلط و هم درست میزنم


اگه خواستید تاپیک های توی امضام رو بخونید بعد اگر سوالی موند بپرسید

----------


## leonardo0011

سلام من زیست ایکیو تستاشو زدم نکاتشو تو کتاب نوشتم! الان خط ویژه تستاشو بزنم بنظرت؟ تو عید!

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

> اگه خواستید تاپیک های توی امضام رو بخونید بعد اگر سوالی موند بپرسید


کدوم بخونم

----------


## hassan t

سلام
منم میخوام شروع کنم با توجه به این دانشجوام یه کم سختم دنبال یه رقیب میگردم با هم بخونیم

----------


## menel

> سلام
> منم میخوام شروع کنم با توجه به این دانشجوام یه کم سختم دنبال یه رقیب میگردم با هم بخونیم






روزی چندساعت میتونی

----------


## hassan t

> روزی چندساعت میتونی


به 10-12 میتونم برسونم

----------


## matrooke

> سلام من زیست ایکیو تستاشو زدم نکاتشو تو کتاب نوشتم! الان خط ویژه تستاشو بزنم بنظرت؟ تو عید!


ن شمایی ک خوب خوندید 
اول تست های علامت دارتون رو بزنید بعد کتاب درسی  رو کامل بخونید اگرم تست جدیدی داشتید و وقت شد بعدش دزنید

----------


## matrooke

> کدوم بخونم


کلا حرفای من تو این تاپیکاس
دوتای اخر مهم ترن

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

> کلا حرفای من تو این تاپیکاس
> دوتای اخر مهم ترن


ممنونم..ببینید من کم تست میزنم خیلی وقت میگیره ازم تست زدن..و در این مدت کم هم این نو دیوونه میکنه./فیزیک حرکت و دینامیک نمیخونم..شیمی پایه کامل میخونم...خیلی وقتمو میگیره تست..در ضمن زیست 5یا6ساعت وقت میگیره حالا اینو فردا هم مرور نکنم کلا میپره .پس فردا میخونم انگار نخوندم..الگو تست میزنم البته ایکیو دارم(شماگفتین بهتره)

----------


## divarsabz

سلام میشه بگین برای قسمت نور کدوم کتاب درسنامش خوبه؟؟؟

----------


## ali.sn

> سلام میشه بگین برای قسمت نور کدوم کتاب درسنامش خوبه؟؟؟


مبتكران به نظرم خوبه

----------


## matrooke

> ممنونم..ببینید من کم تست میزنم خیلی وقت میگیره ازم تست زدن..و در این مدت کم هم این نو دیوونه میکنه./فیزیک حرکت و دینامیک نمیخونم..شیمی پایه کامل میخونم...خیلی وقتمو میگیره تست..در ضمن زیست 5یا6ساعت وقت میگیره حالا اینو فردا هم مرور نکنم کلا میپره .پس فردا میخونم انگار نخوندم..الگو تست میزنم البته ایکیو دارم(شماگفتین بهتره)


یه سری زمان هست که به خاطر حساسیت الکیه.فکر میکنید الان اگه بمونید رو این مطلب بهتر یادتون میمونه
یه بار یکی میگفت هر درس دینی ۱ساعت و نیم میخونده.من بهش گفتم تو این یک ساعت و نیم رو بکن سه تا نیم ساعت سه بار بخونش.اینطور بهتر توی ذهنت میره.
بخشی از زمان هم خب دگ مخصوص یادگیری و اون تست میشه ک نمیشه کمش کرد.
شما میتونید با نصف کردن تست ها این مشکل رو تا حدودی حل کنید.
اگه از الگو خوشتون میاد همونو بخونید

----------


## matrooke

> سلام میشه بگین برای قسمت نور کدوم کتاب درسنامش خوبه؟؟؟


من الگو میخوندم اما درسنامش خیلی برای بار اول خوب نیست
درسنامه های خ سبز شنیدم خوبن.مبتکران هم میگن خوبه.(اولی رو مطمعن ترم)

----------

